# Case 448 ground speed



## Badgerbluff (Sep 10, 2014)

Bought this tractor at an auction sale-- had to replace the electric clutch.
Just wondering if anyone knows what the ground speed should be.
Hubby is trying to use it to pull a yard trailer and it seems too slow for 
that purpose.


----------



## d1weber (Apr 18, 2009)

this has a 2 speed rear end, the lever is below the seat


----------



## Badgerbluff (Sep 10, 2014)

*case 448*

Yes, I'm aware of the 2 speed , we also have a 195 that we bought new back in the mid 60's , just wondering what mph it should do, let's say in high range?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe it has a top speed of around 11mph.


----------

